# numero serie imac G5



## barbapapa (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour

je voudrais enregistrer l'apple care de mon imac G5 mais pour cela on me demande le numéro de série de mon ordinateur

je le cherche partout mais je ne le vois pas

quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire où trouver ce numéro??

PS: désolée je débute en mac...


----------



## amalez (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, 

Tu peux trouver le N° de série sous la dalle qui supporte l'Imac.

Tu rentres sur le disque dur / Applications / Utilitaires / Informations systeme ou Pomme / A propos de ce Mac / Plus d'infos.


----------



## barbapapa (5 Juillet 2005)

ok merci beaucoup je vais faire ca en rentrant ce soir


----------



## frederic paris (5 Juillet 2005)

tu trouve le numero   pomme bleu/a propos de ce mac/version/ la tu double clic sur version
et hop
frederic.


----------



## barbapapa (6 Juillet 2005)

merci pour ces réponses 
j'ai trouvé le numéro de serie et j'ai donc pu inscrire mon Apple Care


----------

